# Folding Photo Lab



## wood-of-1kind (Mar 19, 2006)

There have been many fine suggestions for creating the perfect piture on this forum. I've taken some of the ideas and tried to improve on my pics.Today I would like to give and share this with the group. I have limited space in my office and do not want to dedicate a lot of space for the few pen pics that I take. I've come up with a 'folding' system that in it's simplest form is four(4) cut to size sheets of countertop laminate that is sold at the big box stores. In my case, these were leftovers where I work and salvaged from the disposal bin. I chose matte WHITE as the best colour for this little adventure but other background colours will also be effective. The sheets are rigid enough to be self standing yet agile enough to fold flat. My halogen office lamp provides suffient light to get the job done.
-Peter-


----------



## fuzzydog (Mar 19, 2006)

Peter, Thanks for the ideas. I have never posted pictures because the light always seems to yellow. Than along comes your pics above and your desk lamp looks exactly like an Ott Light that my wife uses in her sewing studio. I suggested to her that I use it for photos and was super fast telling her I could bring the pen to the light rather than take the light to the garage. I got that just before things started flying.[]


----------

